# Case MXM130 pro



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

G'day All

A friend of mine is trading his MXM130, its a 2006 and seems well priced. He has had no major issues with it but i know early models in this range had there problems. Its done 3346hrs.

I will be upgrading from a JD 6310.

Any options re reliability, and fuel consumption compared to the johnny. I have also been looking st a new Kubota M110gx.

Cheers Tige


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend has one since new, front axle problems and electrical issues but nice machine besides that. It replaced their NH 8160 as the main chore tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was considering an MXM190 and I was told to "run away" or better yet, "run away while shooting at it over your shoulder" by a few hay talkers. Lol
They seem to sit on dealer lots for longer periods of time than others and have been rumored to have electrical system/reliability issues.
I walked on the MXM190. It was still for sale 2 years later. Great looking tractor with lots of features.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an opin for you tige.....the 6310 I'm sure has been a good tractor, why rock the boat? Xx20, xx30
I ain't got to say it, but...."nothing runs....well, you know the rest . Good luck, with whatever you decide...but be careful, don't want to jump into the fire


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> I have an opin for you tige.....the 6310 I'm sure has been a good tractor, why rock the boat? Xx20, xx30
> I ain't got to say it, but...."nothing runs....well, you know the rest . Good luck, with whatever you decide...but be careful, don't want to jump into the fire


Yeah its been great. The only prob the JDs are so much dearer around here and something the same price has twice the hours. Im still thinking of the new Kubota, lots of good reports on them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tige said:


> Yeah its been great. The only prob the JDs are so much dearer around here and something the same price has twice the hours. Im still thinking of the new Kubota, lots of good reports on them.


I agree the kubota is a great machine in its price class. I have owned several over the years and have enjoyed them all, never really lost money on one.....but, in terms of use, the Deere is a much better tractor in all aspects. I guess it depends on how much use the tractor will receive and what implements it will be operating. Hydraulics can be a time saver in the field and the kubota has a tendency to be on the slow side compared to the Deere. Speed ranges seem to be better in the Deere for field work. Visibility is very good in the xx10, better in the xx20,xx30. No real tricky emmisions until the xx30. Kubota has done much better in terms of ergonomics and seems to be getting their cabs up to the size of the American worker  some of their early tractors needed to be operated by midgets....things like linkages and switches and panels are remarkably light made in the Kubota, most of which has worked ok but will not stand up to the abuse that a years worth of hard work will lay down. Again, it goes back to the use of the tractor. For the occasional haymaking, it's hard to beat Kubota....for everyday haymaking you ain't gonna find much better than the Deere. They's several more that I wouldn't mind having in the stable but I need support and nobody has better support than Deere in Dixie.....hth


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I fit in that "category" (occasional farmer). I only make about 600-700 tons of hay a year. All 850-900lb round bales, usually around 1500/yr. Most of my 200 acres is hilly, crappy ground, but I'm grateful to have it.

I've been called a "Kubota farmer" and "jap tractor" owner by many of the blue, green and red guys. One of them called me that when his green tractor sat broken while I unloaded his big square bales. 

IMO, they all break down and really it only takes one broken 18 gauge wire somewhere in the spaghetti of wiring of any brand to stop a tractor dead in its tracks and be looking for a lap top to figure out whats wrong.

I have one "real tractor" (I think). Is Massey Ferguson considered a real farm tractor??? I think it is...maybe not. Anyway, I see where it has vulnerabilities just like Kubota does.

They seem to do fine. The basic core of the tractor is solid. Kubota makes their own diesel engines and they were built to last. Very simple, too. The tractors turn very tight with their unique 55* front axle design and the bi-speed turning feature is really helpful when tight turning is needed. The other great feature on my M-126 and M-135 is they have a 16 speed powershift with 8 powershift gears in each range and a hydraulic reverser for less than the price of a real farm tractor with a dry clutch! IMO, a transmission is what makes/breaks a tractor and Kubota gives you a heck of a transmission for your dollar.

They're cheaper to buy than the "real farmer" brands. Leaves lots of $$ for fuel, insurance, nicer truck, other attachments, etc. I can buy a Kubota with a loader and powershift cheaper than the basic real farmer brands and still have money left over. I've been an owner for ~10 years now and the biggest repair was under $1,000. Of course they don't have a ton of hours on them, either.

I've heard more than one of the real-farmer tractor owners admit Kubota has a great tractor and in some cases better than their real tractors. In fact I was at a huge grain co-op and saw a newer Kubota M in their barn! Hmmmm.

I seem to be getting by OK as a "Kubota Farmer/Jap tractor" owner without too many problems (knocking on wood).

Agree the cab is a little tight once you get over 6-3" and 300lbs, but I'm only 6' and 220 so its all good for me. As was said, the newer models seem to be even better, despite the emissions garbage that's packed onto them and all other brands. I think their cabs have improved and they added a 3rd range for 24 gears. I'm real happy with 16 speed powershift for my puny operation.

If I was a real farmer, I'd probably have and spend the money for a real tractor and would probably buy one. For now, these Kubotas get the job done reliably. I'd say go for it. I bet you'll really like it.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> I fit in that "category" (occasional farmer). I only make about 600-700 tons of hay a year. All 850-900lb round bales, usually around 1500/yr. Most of my 200 acres is hilly, crappy ground, but I'm grateful to have it.
> 
> I've been called a "Kubota farmer" and "jap tractor" owner by many of the blue, green and red guys. One of them called me that when his green tractor sat broken while I unloaded his big square bales.
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree. I really couldn't care what I'm called. I looked at a JD 6110m. nothing new there same as my old 6310 but about 25 k dearer! I like the idea of the 24 speed and auto work travel modes. Armrest controls ect. Like i said I'm leaning that way just got do the deal. cheers Tige


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I owned a New Holland TM120 for 3 years. Same series as an MXM130, just blue and a few less horses. I was not impressed with it. I didn't hate it either, just unimpressed. Mine had the full power shift which is supposed to be the best trans option. The trans was smooth but slow. The cab was outdated. No forward frame. Oversized engine with a turbo and aftercooler that used about .9 gal/hr more than my older red MXs doing the same job. No major breakdowns in 3 years but more stupid little things than I cared to deal with.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tige said:


> Yeah i agree. I really couldn't care what I'm called. I looked at a JD 6110m. nothing new there same as my old 6310 but about 25 k dearer! I like the idea of the 24 speed and auto work travel modes. Armrest controls ect. Like i said I'm leaning that way just got do the deal. cheers Tige


Good point about the armrest controls.... I forgot how nice those are and come with all the bigger M's.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> Good point about the armrest controls.... I forgot how nice those are and come with all the bigger M's.


Do you think the 110 is enough HP. Im doing it all now with 100 thats a 2001 model. I cant really afford to jump up to the 135 so would be back to used if i go bigger. Smaller new vs Bigger used.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Gearclash said:


> I owned a New Holland TM120 for 3 years. Same series as an MXM130, just blue and a few less horses. I was not impressed with it. I didn't hate it either, just unimpressed. Mine had the full power shift which is supposed to be the best trans option. The trans was smooth but slow. The cab was outdated. No forward frame. Oversized engine with a turbo and aftercooler that used about .9 gal/hr more than my older red MXs doing the same job. No major breakdowns in 3 years but more stupid little things than I cared to deal with.


Seems no one really loves them, just lots of minor little problems


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tige said:


> Do you think the 110 is enough HP. Im doing it all now with 100 thats a 2001 model. I cant really afford to jump up to the 135 so would be back to used if i go bigger. Smaller new vs Bigger used.


Can you locate a clean used 126/135GX?

I think the 110 would work, but you might have to remap the fuel curve with a chip or box.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> Can you locate a clean used 126/135GX?
> 
> I think the 110 would work, but you might have to remap the fuel curve with a chip or box.


Have been looking but get hard as we want to trade. does a remap hurt the engine in any way?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tige said:


> Have been looking but get hard as we want to trade. does a remap hurt the engine in any way?


Depends on who does it. You can buy a remap chip on eBay for about $800 U.S.D.
However, I don't think you'll need it. The 110 is plenty enough tractor for your round baler for sure. I ran a NH 648 4x5 sileage special on a 59HP Kubota M7040, but I don't know about your other tasks. 
I always thought it better to have 20-30 extra HP "just in case". 
If you're getting the job done satisfactorily with your existing 100HP, then the GX-110 should be fine, right? 
I think when you jump from the 100/110 to the 126/135, you get a much larger displacement engine. I think it jumps from 3.8L to 6.1L. The 6.1L is barely breaking a sweat at 126-135HP. I think Kubota uses the 6.1 up to 170+ HP in their big M's now.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> Depends on who does it. You can buy a remap chip on eBay for about $800 U.S.D.
> However, I don't think you'll need it. The 110 is plenty enough tractor for your round baler for sure. I ran a NH 648 4x5 sileage special on a 59HP Kubota M7040, but I don't know about your other tasks.
> I always thought it better to have 20-30 extra HP "just in case".
> If you're getting the job done satisfactorily with your existing 100HP, then the GX-110 should be fine, right?
> I think when you jump from the 100/110 to the 126/135, you get a much larger displacement engine. I think it jumps from 3.8L to 6.1L. The 6.1L is barely breaking a sweat at 126-135HP. I think Kubota uses the 6.1 up to 170+ HP in their big M's now.


Yes the 110 is a 3.8. How is the 6.1 on fuel? I do wonder if the JD is down on hp. I cleaned the fuel filters and gave her a service but didn't help. Just dent seem to have the grunt it used to, but maybe its in my head.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Its not bad, but I'd suggest you look on tractor data and compare them. I'm always one who'd rather work a bigger engine moderately than a smaller engine hard.

Quite honestly, I dont think the 110 will struggle much with a 4x5 baler, but I dont know if your other chores require more.

Do some demos. Make the dealer work for your money and get the most "intelligence" you can before buying.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I still think a CIH 7110 ishard to beat. You can find a 2wd in goodshape for about 25k with 6000hrs or so. Just a good solid tractor and not bad to be in for 10 hrs a day.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

StxPecans said:


> I still think a CIH 7110 ishard to beat. You can find a 2wd in goodshape for about 25k with 6000hrs or so. Just a good solid tractor and not bad to be in for 10 hrs a day.


Yeh i need front wheel assist and FEL. thats why i like more compact tractors.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

6430 jd would be high on my list then.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The boxcar Magnums are good solid tractors and decent to run but clumsy compared to many other choices. My mfd MX150 is more nimble than a 2wd Magnum and about the same power as a 7110.


----------

